# Green Smoothies



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Anyone make these? I am absolutely terrible about eating my veggies every day (and I could use more fruit, too) and am thinking about trying green smoothies as an easy way to get more of both into my diet.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to make them at home but they were too time consuming and the clean up was a mess. Not to mention constantly going to the grocery store to re-up on the veggies. Now I get them from a street vendor or health food store at least 2x a week. I also throw in a banana, berries or carrots to my spinach/kale/parsley mixture when I'm feeling fruity lol. Not sure if it makes me healthier, but it's work a try and they taste good!


----------



## jenfrazzle (Apr 28, 2013)

I used to make these all the time - took 10-15 minutes. Recipes varied depending on what I had in the fridge, but my general recipe looked something like: 1 orange, 1 frozen banana, a handful of frozen berries from Costco, a scoop of protein powder, a scoop of flax, water or juice, and as much greens as I could stuff in there (kale or Swiss chard are my faves). I was a green smoothie nut for a while after I bought a Vitamix, but I've gotten lazy these days...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I do. I used to put in spinach everyday but the NP told me to cut down on that as I have had kidney and gall stones and spinach may contribute to more of kidney stones.. She said to use kale. I slice and freeze the bananas or use applesauce that's been frozen in cubes. I alternate between almond milk, water or juice. I always put some yogurt in. Sometimes some flax or oatmeal. It is fun to experiement.

My daughter uses cubes of coffee, and or cocnut milk in hers.


----------



## Ines (Feb 16, 2016)

I make green juices: carrots, celery, fennel and romaine.


----------



## MySharon (Mar 10, 2017)

I make smoothees, although mine are more purple. haha, I use a Banana, almond milk, a bundle of frozen strawberries and cherries, and then I add in a Greens powder, along with peanut butter, and a host of good things I keep ready on my counter top (turmeric powder, moringa powder, chia seeds, flax seeds, caco nibs, coconut oil) all good things for the body, so I dont really taste the green.

I do make juices with my juicer with Apple, Cucumber, Ginger, Lemon, Celery, Carrots and Kale or Spinach, so that can have a green tint, but if you put a Granny smith Apple in it makes it taste much better. I have my exact recipe that is tasty for me to drink.

And yes it is time consuming, lots of things to clean and wash, and I have to wash the blender and my juicer, so you have to make time for that, room in the fridge, shopping, etc. But I totally feel a difference when I do it. I feel so much better!

And if its too much work, you can buy fresh made juices at many juice bars or whole foods, and smoothees also, just make sure they are healthy ones, not sugar filled fruit juice ones.


----------

